# woodcote cx sportive



## User19783 (29 Jan 2012)

Had a brilliant morning over at woodcote, good mixture of road and xcountry, I choose to run a mtb, as this was my first race in years, think I did ok, yet to see the results, anyway it was well organize.lookin forward to doing another one.


----------



## mattlandells (29 Jan 2012)

Came to watch as I couldn't take part, but looked like a great ride with a fairly decent turnout!

Some photos http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattlandells/sets/72157629080218867/


----------



## Norm (29 Jan 2012)

Great images there, Matt. Especially love this one.


----------



## User19783 (29 Jan 2012)

Excellent photo's, I am the silly one in lycra shorts, giving it some, at that point I was being dropped by the leading pack, doh!. Once again great photo's, it shows wot a horrible foggy day it was. Thanks.


----------



## jdtate101 (29 Jan 2012)

Yep was there myself. Rode my cross bike on it's maiden voyage off-road on the 60K course. Only had one minor spill going downhill on one of the technical sections, just didn't have enough grip (need some better tyres). That last mud section was MAD, but serious fun. Just about managed to get it up the muddy hill with my back wheel slipping like crazy. Defiantly will do it again next yr, just could do without the puncture 6 miles in!!!!


----------



## User19783 (29 Jan 2012)

Yep really enjoyed it, the mud, the hills, and the fast downhill sections, but does anybody know the results,


----------



## jdtate101 (29 Jan 2012)

I came in 3mins outside of gold on the 60K (by my garmin timer), but I also dropped 10 mins changing out a flat. All medals were "virtual" anyway, but they should post up the times within a few days.


----------



## User19783 (29 Jan 2012)

For your maiden voyage, I bet ur please with yourself, the only way is up now, good luck on the next one, I am lookin to do princess risborough in April.


----------



## jdtate101 (29 Jan 2012)

User19783 said:


> For your maiden voyage, I bet ur please with yourself, the only way is up now, good luck on the next one, I am lookin to do princess risborough in April.


 
I used to live there, I hope to god the course doesn't take you anywhere near whiteleaf cross hill, otherwise your all doomed!!


----------



## User19783 (29 Jan 2012)

better do extra training.


----------



## VamP (30 Jan 2012)

User19783 said:


> Had a brilliant morning over at woodcote, good mixture of road and xcountry, I choose to run a mtb, as this was my first *race* in years, think I did ok, yet to see the results, anyway it was well organize.lookin forward to doing another one.


 
So sportive or race???


----------



## User19783 (30 Jan 2012)

I think sportive for me, as I am over 50, its a challenge.racing for myself ? If u no wot I mean.


----------



## Paul.G. (31 Jan 2012)

I also did the event but had to pull out 20 miles in, rear tyre split open and too bad to do a roadside fix. Luckily I only live a few miles away so limped home. its a good event and I did the first one last year.


----------



## User19783 (31 Jan 2012)

Omg, how did that happen, hope u didn't have to walk far, 
Ur very lucky to live around that area, great for biking , I did the hairy leg jolly, starting from Goring, a few years ago, that's another good challenge. Anyway was last year event as good as this year?


----------



## Paul.G. (3 Feb 2012)

User19783 said:


> Omg, how did that happen, hope u didn't have to walk far,
> Ur very lucky to live around that area, great for biking , I did the hairy leg jolly, starting from Goring, a few years ago, that's another good challenge. Anyway was last year event as good as this year?


 
First puncture a couple of miles in, as i carry two sapre tubes i checked inside of tyre and fitted new tube. Second puncture three/four miles further into the ride. Checked tyre again and found 1" split inside tyre which i must have missed on first puncture. Looks like tyre was nipping the tube as i rode over rough ground so as i was about 6 miles from home i decided a slow / carefull ride home was safest bet and only just made it! drove back to event centre in lar later to return my chip. So from what i saw yes, it was as good as last year.


----------

